
Make the Most of Muxtape: A Field Guide to Playlists - naish
http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2008/04/make-the-most-o.html
======
aston
Muxtape is getting a lot more coverage than YC's own Mixwit, despite the
latter looking a lot cooler and more polished. Unintuitive...

